# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Windsurfen Pelzerhaken

## Ben1891

Moin Moin wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch am Samstag in Pelzerhaken ist.
Lg. Ben

----------


## kiki68

Moin Ben,
ich geh mal davon aus,dass nicht nur einer sondern mehrere Stehsegler vor Ort sein werden.
Also auf nach Pelz!!!
Aloha Gunnar

----------


## kiki68

Moin Ben,
Samstag war echt top in Pelze!
Konstanter Wind und gegen Nachmittag auch eine gute Welle dank des leichten Hochwassers 
Hoffe du hattest auch deinen Spa, sofern du da warst!
Aloha Gunnar

----------

